# Holiday memories



## Mikeymutt (Mar 15, 2014)

This old holiday shack,and it literally is a shack situated on the norfolk coast was an old holiday cottage,consisting of three bedrooms and a little kitchen,plus small diner.it also has as an extension which is an old railway carriage..it's only a small site but crammed with goodies dating from the seventies and eighties.the pics,hope you enjoy


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 15, 2014)

Nicely done


----------



## chazman (Mar 15, 2014)

Well done,good pics.were there any hairy food products in that fridge?


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow the railway carriage looks some age& I bet this was a cracking holiday cottage in its day.Great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Partypebbles (Mar 15, 2014)

The yellow bed reminds me of my nana's bed. I love your photos.


----------



## krela (Mar 15, 2014)

Where's the pool?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 15, 2014)

krela said:


> Where's the pool?



Lol krela..there is the sea a few feet away.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 15, 2014)

Partypebbles said:


> The yellow bed reminds me of my nana's bed. I love your photos.



Thank you..my nan had a similar one..must be an older persons thing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 15, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Wow the railway carriage looks some age& I bet this was a cracking holiday cottage in its day.Great photos thanks for sharing.



Thank you..the railway carriage was very old..my foot was going through the floor.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 15, 2014)

chazman said:


> Well done,good pics.were there any hairy food products in that fridge?



I looked for the traditional pickle jars but unfortunately there was none.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 15, 2014)

That's a fab little find!
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 15, 2014)

*Likin this!! *


----------



## matt22272 (Mar 15, 2014)

Great pics, i have that boiler in my kitchen as well, lol


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 15, 2014)

Very nice. You're turning up some great little treasures in Norfolk.


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 15, 2014)

Great report & Photos, (used to have a pair of chairs the same as that sitting in our living room 20 odd years ago (Our niece still has them))


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 16, 2014)

Very nice  Good work


----------



## Badger (Mar 16, 2014)

That's great. When I was a child (it was only the 80's) there were about a dozen of those railway carriages dotted around my home town where people actually still lived...... They've all gone now, the last being taken out about 2 years ago. It's great that you've documented one here and oooh, those bed spreads.......


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 16, 2014)

Badger said:


> That's great. When I was a child (it was only the 80's) there were about a dozen of those railway carriages dotted around my home town where people actually still lived...... They've all gone now, the last being taken out about 2 years ago. It's great that you've documented one here and oooh, those bed spreads.......



it took me a few mins to suss what it was..They are lovely.but I am afraid I don't think it will see to many more years.and the bed spreads was my favourite ha ha


----------



## Kezz44 (Mar 17, 2014)

Great report, thats seen better days!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice one, cheers for sharing!


----------



## woody65 (Mar 18, 2014)

i would let the vintage carriage trust know of its location just in case they are not aware


----------



## cheesecrisps (Mar 19, 2014)

great find better nick than some of the places I've stayed in on holiday.


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 19, 2014)

What a wonderful find! Little gem. Really love your pics.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 21, 2014)

Dani1978 said:


> What a wonderful find! Little gem. Really love your pics.



Thank you,it was small but full of character.


----------

